# New bezel to Vostok



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

My new bezel from Boris arrived yesterday and insert arrived today from Dagaz and here we have the finished results I really like it I think it totally changes the look of the watch all I need now is a nice Leather strap for it , cant decide if I go light tan distressed look or black with blue stitching

here we have my 100816 Before










and after










side by side










cheers John


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2016)

thats amazing :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Love it


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Great job - the insert goes perfectly with the watch. Personally, I think it would look good on a navy blue rally strap with white stitching. Something like this:










(I have no idea how good the "thestrapshop" is. I just stole the image from google)


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

great job John you have taken that watch to a whole new level :thumbsup: .


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Lampoc said:


> Great job - the insert goes perfectly with the watch. Personally, I think it would look good on a navy blue rally strap with white stitching. Something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> (I have no idea how good the "thestrapshop" is. I just stole the image from google)


 Liking the Rally style strap :thumbsup:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice good choice of insert. Can i have it back now :whistling:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

mcb2007 said:


> Nice good choice of insert. Can i have it back now :whistling:


 :laugh:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

mcb2007 said:


> Nice good choice of insert. Can i have it back now :whistling:


 Sorry Rob but I dont have your address so I guess I will just have to keep it :thumbsup:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nightmare, ah but i know where you live :thumbsup:


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

What I like very much about the mod is how the minute markers on the bezel compliment the minute track on the dial. Good choice!

-wotsch


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice one John, I to have been looking at Boris' and Dagaz stuff online,I think that bezel would also suit my blue version. But always open to suggestions as there is quite a choice out there. Mine has been a pretty constant daily choice since its arrival from Rob.

Enjoy it mate.

Fox


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice

I've not been 100% happy with the hand/insert colour match on mine - your one looks a lot better.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Foxdog said:


> Nice one John, I to have been looking at Boris' and Dagaz stuff online,I think that bezel would also suit my blue version. But always open to suggestions as there is quite a choice out there. Mine has been a pretty constant daily choice since its arrival from Rob.
> 
> Enjoy it mate.
> 
> Fox


 It used to look like this

http://


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice that too Rob, I have also been looking at the 5 Dots by 1 sec' closer.

Fox


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

It is a Dagaz a commemorative to the French bomb disposal team , not sure from what conflict etc. unsure if it ever belonged on a Russian watch .


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

mcb2007 said:


> It is a Dagaz a commemorative to the French bomb disposal team , not sure from what conflict etc. unsure if it ever belonged on a Russian watch .


 Russian bomb?


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

WTF haha bombski


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

mcb2007 said:


> WTF haha bombski


 The alternative was they be Russian to le bomb


----------

